
“Herd Immunity” and the UK Govt Strategy on Covid19 - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/iandonald_psych/status/1238518378039574528
======
rasz
better known as Zapp Brannigan strategy

Brannigan: "You see, killbots have a preset kill limit. Knowing their
weakness, I sent wave after wave of my own men at them until they reached
their limit and shut down. Kif, show them the medal I won."

------
rasz
and in numbers by Irish TV
[https://mobile.twitter.com/mattzarb/status/12387775882623385...](https://mobile.twitter.com/mattzarb/status/1238777588262338560)

UK is planning on culling its population by at least 277K.

